# Stimmenbearbeitungsprogramm



## DavidKamen (9. Februar 2006)

Wer kann mir helfen? Und zwar ich suche eine gute Software um Stimmaufnahmen per computer zu bearbeiten, eine die aus einer Reibeisenstimme einen chorknabenstimme macht;-)  Ok, wir wollen nicht übertreiben aber wo man paar gute Filter drauflegen kann, dass diese gut klingt. 

Vielen DAnk schon mal für Eure antworten


----------



## chmee (9. Februar 2006)

kostenlose Software: Audiacity

Wenn es Geld kosten soll, sind Wavelab, Soundforge gute Bearbeitungsproggis.
Zusätzlich kannst Du in jedem Online-Audioshop nach VST/directX-PlugIns schauen,
dort gibt es eine unglaubliche Auswahl von Bearbeitern.
Das, was Du beschreibst ist ein Pitch-Shift. Das existiert in Billig-Sound und
Teuer-Sound - mit Formant-Nachbearbeitung etc -

Und letztlich kann man nicht rauslesen, ob Du Effektstimme machen möchtest oder
eine durchschnittliche Aufnahme aufpeppeln.

mfg chmee


----------



## DavidKamen (9. Februar 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort, ich meinte natürlich in erster Linie die Stimme aufpeppeln. Aber andere Effekte zum ausprobieren finde ich natürlich auch ok. Wo bekommt man dieses kostenlose Programm her?

Gruß David


----------



## chmee (9. Februar 2006)

1x google - und sorry es heisst : audacity
1x download akzeptieren
1x installer starten
1x danke sagen 

mfg chmee


----------



## UnoDosTres (22. Februar 2006)

AutoTune! Damit kannste Du das machen. Aber aus ner "schrägen" Stimme macht es keine Celine Dion


----------

